# Newbie



## Brocher (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi. I am  77, male, a type 2 for 24 yrs,on insulin for 12 years.  Merry Christmas


----------



## Corrine (Dec 22, 2008)

HIya - 45, female, diagnosed type 2 in Sept this year - trying the diet and exercise route!  Merry Christmas to you too.


----------

